# Power beyond kit



## bjepple

Ok, I am looking for some enlightenment on this subject. I know there is a difference between SCVs and a power beyond kit. I think from the way I read it, the SCVs allow for two-way control of an implement (i.e. - wheel lift disk) via a valve on the tractor which controls the flow and direction. The power beyond provides a (relatively) constant flow in one direction to the implement on which the control valves are located (i.e. - backhoe, log splitter). Please correct me if I am incorrect on my assumptions. We all know that when we assume it makes an "ass" out of "u" and "me." My core question is, if a tractor has no SCVs, could the flow from the power beyond be routed into a valve (or several valves) to provide two way hydraulic power for such things as a disk? Am I correct in assuming these would need to be open-center valves? Please feel free to correct, comment on, or critique my post. I am checking the feasibility of purchasing a backhoe attachment for my JD.

Thanks


----------



## Live Oak

You pretty much have it down correctly if I am understanding you correctly. You would definitely need the power beyond kit for a back hoe or you can opt to go with a back hoe which has its own hydraulic oil supply and pump which runs off of your rear pto. You can add and extra SCV which can be used to run a 4 in 1 bucket on your FEL or a disk as you mentioned. I have a 3rd SCV mounted on my 4410 which is used to raise and lower the MMM. Deere sells kits for all of this but they will cost you a few bucks. 

If you would like; I can look up (or you can too) the part #'s for these kits on the jdparts.com website.


----------



## bjepple

I was looking at purchasing a backhoe attachment, now I found some plans that I kind of like so I am thinking of building one (well ok, having one built) for about a quarter of the price. At their estimated price, I could pay for it with one job. I was pricing PTO pumps, tanks, filters, etc., and I think I could get a power beyond kit for less than the pump and tank. I can't remember what the JD dealer said the kit costs, but he did say a backhoe would have the same digging power but run a little slower with the power beyond over the PTO pump because the pressure would be the same but flow wouldn't be as high as with the PTO. Does this make sense? Not a whole lot slower, he said some people used to a large TLB might notice the difference and unfortunately that is what I am used to using. If I have the backhoe on the tractor, I obviously couldn't (or wouldn't have need to) operate another rear SCV. When the backhoe is removed could I run hoses from the power beyond to some control valves mounted on the tractor so I would then have a rear SCV? I was thinking maybe in terms of a dump trailer. I can't see any difference between using a power beyond to operate a log splitter with a valve located on the splitter which controls a hydraulic cylinder and using the power beyond to power a valve mounted on the tractor to dump a trailer or move a hydraulic top link (oooh, that would be nice). Is there a difference in the pressure and flow between and SCV and the power beyond? I was trying to avoid purchasing both a power beyond and rear SCV kit for a 1989 tractor as I don't see needing them both at the same time. I figure if I have to hook and unhook a couple of hoses it isn't the end of the world when I look at how much the kits are. Plus, the more money I spend now, the longer before I can get a newer, nicer tractor.


----------



## slipshod

*for a Hoe*

You need power beyond , but not remotes. The power beyond bypasses your lift arms when you have the hoe hooked up. I have remotes mounted on my 4600 to run the stump grinder.
These are the remotes.


----------



## slipshod

*controls*

These are the controls for the remotes on the back and the clam on my four way bucket. (3)


----------



## bjepple

So does this mean I cannot operate the three point while using the power beyond?


----------



## slipshod

*THAT IS CORRECT*

The power beyond is used for the back-hoe and you switch hoses on a Deere once you lift the hoe with the three point and put in two pins. Then you have a Hydro supply to run the Hoe. Power beyond is just plumbing no control valve. Remotes come with controls to run like top and tilt or a log splitter, and your three point still works. Not practical for the hoe because you need a constant flow of hydro.
With the hoe on the tractor the three point arms are off the tractor . You would have no need for them anyways at that point.


----------



## slipshod

*bjepple*

I just went back and reread this thread. The hoe mounts different on your tractor then mine but the principle of power beyond stays the same.


----------



## sundug

*Mahindra 6500 hydraulics-power beyond?*

I have a 2007 Mahindra 6500 4WD with FEL. It has 4 hydraulic connectors in the rear. I am trying to make my log splitter work on it, it is a homemade vertical hydraulic splitter with a regular hydraulic log splitter valve. It has been working fine on my 1973 IH 464. However, when I plug it into the Mahindra, I can't get it to work. One problem is the Mahindra valve won't stay open to allow flow to the splitter, and when I hold it in place the relief valves trips. I see a plug in a port on the back of the Mahindra hydraulic valve assembly, I wonder if that would help me get flow to the splitter without tripping the relief valve. Can anyone offer any insight on this? Do I need a power beyond kit? Thanks, Doug


----------



## bjepple

I'm not sure about the IH, but the Mahindra has open center hydraulics. If your splitter has a valve for a closed center system, when you open the valve on the Mahindra, the oil can't go anywhere. That's why it will trip the relief valve. If you can switch the valve on the splitter to an open center, it should operate. The best way to hook it up would be to a power beyond kit but I have heard of people hooking it to the SCVs and using a bungee strap to hold the valve open. I can't say whether or not this would be harmful but for occasional use I would think it would be fine. If you use it a lot you should probably get the power beyond kit. I don't know if the port on the back of the valve will get you a source for hydraulic fluid. That would probably be a question for a dealer.

According to Slipshod, his tractor doesn't allow for the use of the 3 point when the power beyond is in use. My 770 did however. If your Mahindra bypasses the 3 point when the power beyond is in use that could be an issue if you wanted to pick up the splitter while connected.

If the IH has open center hydraulics, I have no idea why it would be tripping the relief valve other that hooking it up wrong. Hopefully you have checked that to confirm correct connection. Hope this helps.


----------



## divey

Where do you connect the Power Beyond hoses I have a JD 2025R


----------

